
LendingClub is laying off 460 people, 30% of staff - chirau
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffkauflin/2020/04/21/lending-club-is-laying-off-460-employees-or-30-of-staff/#4c1b2883c7e6
======
jdsully
About 4 or 5 years ago I did an experiment there. The thing about peer lending
is your returns start off high - most people pay the first few months of their
loans, but as time wears on the defaults continue to mount. I ended up with
negative returns every year after.

